# TV mounted over a fireplace



## TouchDown (Apr 28, 2010)

My wife and I have debated for 6 years over how to make our livingroom arrangement work.

We have come to the conclusion that to keep the large windows in the back of our house open (not blocked with a couch), and view of the fireplace, that the ONLY arrangement that would work is to put a TV above the fireplace. It's going to be a pain for me to wire in and put a conduit in the chimney chase to route to components we would probably put in a closet with an IR repeater.... I also know that there are concerns about heat and the TV. I'm OK with how we'll manage that.

Nevertheless...

What are people's opinions / experiences with putting a TV over a fireplace? Do you like it? Does it hurt your neck?


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 28, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> What are people's opinions / experiences with putting a TV over a fireplace? Do you like it? Does it hurt your neck?


We have friends that have done it. I've never heard them complain about neck strain. I don't think I've ever sat and watched their TV long enough to notice an issue. As long as you are sitting far enough back from the TV I don't think it would be an problem. It seemed comfortable to watch for me.

As to the heat from the fireplace, these friends are already on their second TV, I don't know if the problems with the first one were heat related.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 28, 2010)

We've got our tv mounted over our fireplace and I don't have any complaints. We typically watch tv while sitting in a recliner, so that could help with the neck strain, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Supe (Apr 28, 2010)

Allow adequate seating distance for the size of the display and use an angled wall mount and it will be a non-issue.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't stand looking up to the TV. Drives me batty. The TV must be at or just above eye height.


----------



## humner (Apr 28, 2010)

I would just put the TV in the fireplace, with the cap and trade bill, fireplaces, wood stoves and pellet stoves will become illegal to use. Problem solved by your friendly neighborhood big government, LOL


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 28, 2010)

fireplaces give me headaches.


----------



## TouchDown (Apr 28, 2010)

humner said:


> I would just put the TV in the fireplace, with the cap and trade bill, fireplaces, wood stoves and pellet stoves will become illegal to use. Problem solved by your friendly neighborhood big government, LOL


Dang it, I was planning on using it to burn that pesky styrofoam and plastic packaging I always get.

I have thought about the tilting mount, hoping that it would help - plus, I think we'd almost set the TV right on the mantle, so it's not up too terribly far, where the bottom is at about eye height when sitting down.

Just wanted to hear if anyone LOVED or HATED it and why. Curious.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 28, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> I have thought about the tilting mount, hoping that it would help - plus, I think we'd almost set the TV right on the mantle, so it's not up too terribly far, where the bottom is at about eye height when sitting down.


The people I know that have their TV over the fireplace have it on a tilting mount.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 28, 2010)

Heh heh heh heh... "mount".


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 28, 2010)

Supe said:


> Allow adequate seating distance for the size of the display and use an angled wall mount and it will be a non-issue.



^^ what he said

The house I'm planning on building will have a TV over the fireplace as well. I plan to install conduits and pull boxes.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 28, 2010)

We've got our tv abouve the fireplace... its not ideal... but it's not bad.


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2010)

smoke damage?


----------



## klk (Apr 28, 2010)

Our family room has built in bookshelves on either side of a gas fireplace (which we don't use). I was really against placing the TV above the fireplace (for the reasons you mentioned above) and was happy with our old TV that sat in one of the bookcases. When hubby came home with a new large TV, the only spot it fit was above the fireplace. We've had it there now for over a year and I love it. Its not really angled much, but I don't notice it being too high.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 30, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> fireplaces give me headaches.


They can do that. That's why you've got to open the flue!


----------



## humner (Apr 30, 2010)

SapperPE said:


> humner said:
> 
> 
> > I would just put the TV in the fireplace, with the cap and trade bill, fireplaces, wood stoves and pellet stoves will become illegal to use. Problem solved by your friendly neighborhood big government, LOL
> ...


I remember when smoke alarms were only required in Mobile homes, and only had to have a battery, not hard wired. Seeing as how fireplaces are less energy efficient then wood stoves or pellet stoves, it only follows. Here is part of a breakdown from H.R.2454 .

(1) AGENCY- The term `Agency' means the Environmental Protection Agency.

(2) WOOD STOVE OR PELLET STOVE- The term `wood stove or pellet stove' means a wood stove, pellet stove, or fireplace insert that uses wood or pellets for fuel.

(3) CERTIFIED STOVE- The term `certified stove' means a wood stove or pellet stove that meets the standards of performance for new residential wood heaters under subpart AAA of part 60 of subchapter C of chapter I of title 40, Code of Federal Regulations (or successor regulations), as certified by the Administrator. Pellet stoves and fireplace inserts using pellets for fuel that are exempt from testing by the Administrator but meet the same standards of performance as wood stoves are considered certified for the purposes of this section.

And, more

(B) Establishment- The Administrator shall establish and carry out a program to assist in the replacement of wood stoves or pellet stoves that do not meet the standards of performance referred to in subsection (a)(4) by--

(1) requiring that each wood stove or pellet stove sold in the United States on and after the date of enactment of this Act meet the standards of performance referred to in subsection (a)(4);

(2) requiring that no wood stove or pellet stove replaced under this program is sold or returned to active service, but that it is instead destroyed and recycled to the maximum extent feasible;

(3) providing funds to an eligible entity to replace a wood stove or pellet stove that does not meet the standards of performance in subsection (a)(4) with a certified stove, including funds to pay for--

(A) installation of a replacement certified stove; and

(B) necessary replacement of or repairs to ventilation, flues, chimneys, or other relevant items necessary for safe installation of a replacement certified stove;

(4) in addition to any funds that may be appropriated for the program under this subsection, using existing Federal, State, and local programs and incentives, to the greatest extent practicable;

(5) prioritizing the replacement of wood stoves or pellet stoves manufactured before July 1, 1990; and

(6) carrying out such other activities as the Administrator determines appropriate to facilitate the replacement of wood stoves or pellet stoves that do not meet the standards of performance referred to in subsection (a)(3).


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 30, 2010)

Per my ergonomics engineering class, displays should be at or below eye level since it is natural to tilt your head forward. I suggest you hire an Industrial Engineer in your jurisdiction to have the proper setup.


----------



## mrt406 (Apr 30, 2010)

No no no no no.... put the fireplace above the TV. Just build it up and cut a new opening.

Or better yet, cut a slot in your slab and install a motorized mount that will lift your TV (as if from out of nowhere) to in front of your fireplace. I don't think that would be _too_ complicated of a wiring job.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 30, 2010)

FWIW, I believe that the only time I've seen TVs hung over fireplaces is because there was no other logical place in the room to put it. It wouldn't be my chioce if there were options. Lots of folks hang a large picture in the empty space over the fireplace but you don't stare at it. Similarly, you relax in a room with a fire going but don't necessarliy face it or stare at it for hours.

just my 0.02


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2010)

^We've got one mounted over the fireplace. I was gonna invite you over for cheap beer and nudie flicks, but if it's that much of a problem, I'll find someone else.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 30, 2010)

^ trying to give the old "hey look up there!"

I don't fall for that one.

Yes it's an issue, I'll just swing by and pick up the beers.


----------



## humner (Apr 30, 2010)

do you have space in the ceiling above the mantel? Install a garage door opener and put in a track for the TV to go up and down. John Wayne actually had a set up for himself where he installed the TV in a garage door track so he could lay flat on his back and watch TV


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 22, 2010)

So, I have been busy at home the last month or so working on this item. For Mother's Day, I bought my wife a new leather sectional for the livingroom, we sold our old entertainment center, and placed the TV above the mantel.

She's taking a picture of the finished job, but here's an old before picture when I did the hardwood floors last year to give you an idea of what the livingroom looked like before:







Built a broom closet next to the chimney chase on the left side (facing the diningroom) so it's inset next to the mantle, and it now is home to our fishtank and a cabinet I built.






The mantle surround was kind of boring, and the wood didn't match any other wood in the house, so I prettied it up a little and we painted it:











As soon as the wife get's a finished picture, I'll post it - we love the TV over the mantle.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 22, 2010)

Redexes


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 22, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Redexes


They are from my wife's Facebook - I just linked to them. I think if you can get to Facebook, then you should be able to see them, but a lot of places block that now...


----------



## Supe (Jun 22, 2010)

Facebook is blocked here, but they still showed up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 22, 2010)

Facebook is blocked here, but so is photobucket, which is where I suspect the image is hosted.


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 6, 2010)

Done and done. Finished the baseboard trim this weekend.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks good, did you run the cables in the wall or paint some raceway? Broom closet looks better than I'd thought too. The other view posted up above made it look like it was going to be a really narrow opening in the walkway, now it looks more balanced.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

does it matter if the fireplace is a real fire place or gas logs?

I would like to mount it over the fire place but we burn "real wood" in the winter? I have seen it a lot but for some reason it just doesnt seem like a good idea to me???


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 6, 2010)

From what I've heard (and we don't use the fireplace is why I considered this a small risk - if we were to use it again, I'd probably install a set of vented gas logs, and add a fan to the firebox to try to push the heat out into the room...), is that you should try to light a fire, and put a thermometer above the mantle where the TV will be located just to prove to yourself the temps. If you're not going to do it before this winter, just see what it registers first?

Supe - I ran the cables in the chimney chase - picked up a few of the "access" flush mount panels that fit between studs and mounted one behind the TV and one in the side of the cabinet. When I stand on a stepstool, I can reach from one hole to the other to run cables. I added a hook inside the chase on the left side and basically hung the extra cable coiled up inside the chase.

I was glad that the installer left the chase so open from the attic, it was pretty easy to climb inside, run wire, and cables, and beef up the studs behind the TV for mounting.


----------



## Supe (Jul 6, 2010)

There shouldn't be much radiant heat directly above the fireplace, especially if there's a mantle or something below it. As long as you don't have a clogged chimney with insufficient draft, you shouldn't have to worry about it getting dirty/sooty either. You can give it a test run, too. Throw some logs in there, fire it up, and stick a thermometer directly where the TV would be. Putting it above a cast iron stove or something along those lines is another story.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 6, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> I added a hook inside the chase on the left side and basically hung the extra cable coiled up inside the chase.


Are you worried about the electrons getting piched off in your coils and robbing your tv of a quality picture?


----------



## FusionWhite (Jul 6, 2010)

That setup looks really good.


----------

